# Can someone with Crohn's live a bodybuilding lifestyle?



## LuisCMartins

Having Crohn's, can I have a lifestyle like the other bodybuilders who are healthy? 
More specifically, in my case, I want to gain muscle mass, and for that, I want to go on a bulking phase, which is when you take large amounts of food in order to force your body to grow. Although not counting macros, I am pretty sure I am eating more than enough, but I just don't see the scale moving up. Any thought on this? Also, I want to know if this can be unhealthy for me.

I asked about this to my doctor, and she basically told me to quit it and even stop taking protein shakes, because she said you never know what kind of stuff is in them. So, if you are ignorant like her who doesn't lift weight or is not familiarized with the bodybuilding lifestyle and want to demotivate me instead of helping me go around my disease to achieve my goals, don't even bother to respond to this thread.


----------



## DustyKat

Hey Luis,

I know nothing about body building but a member that springs immediately to mind that may be able to help you out is Bobby Parker...

http://www.crohnsforum.com/member.php?u=78456

I haven't seen him around for a while but maybe you could PM him and he also has a link to his fb page. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## LuisCMartins

DustyKat said:


> Hey Luis,
> 
> I know nothing about body building but a member that springs immediately to mind that may be able to help you out is Bobby Parker...
> 
> http://www.crohnsforum.com/member.php?u=78456
> 
> I haven't seen him around for a while but maybe you could PM him and he also has a link to his fb page.
> 
> Dusty. xxx


I am going to contact him. Thanks!


----------



## DustyKat

No worries.  

Also have a look at his old posts as you will most likely get a load of info from them. 

Good luck!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DanHerefordshire

I remember you asking about this a few weeks ago.. i also get very frustrated i love going to the gym but have the weight problem.. since then iv put on a stone of weight was only because of 40mg a day of prednisolone though..my metabolism must be that high these protein drinks go strait through me..well on the steroids my body seamed to absourb every last bit and more lol


----------



## LuisCMartins

DanHerefordshire said:


> I remember you asking about this a few weeks ago.. i also get very frustrated i love going to the gym but have the weight problem.. since then iv put on a stone of weight was only because of 40mg a day of prednisolone though..my metabolism must be that high these protein drinks go strait through me..well on the steroids my body seamed to absourb every last bit and more lol


I feel you. I have gained a few quilos since last year, but I got them in one single week, when I started taking creatine. The moment I stop taking it, I'll go back to normal...


----------



## Beach

It can be kind of humorous at the knee jerk reaction some physicians have to nutritional supplements.  I've heard similar also.  

I began lifting a couple years ago.  The plan was modest in the beginning.  I would be tickled pink if I could gain 10lbs of muscle I told my trainer.  30lbs of muscle later, I'm making plans to gain another 10lbs this summer.  I'm not sure why I've had the success that I've had.  I do not take the typical muscle lifting protein drinks and supplements.  There is one vitamin that might have helped me though.  I was reading the other day that in the 19th century doctors of the day found that feeding patients with consumption diseases foods high in vitamin D would cause them to gain weight.  I take enough vitamin D3 to reach a testing level above 50ng/ml.  Along with hard lifting, and a good diet possibly D3 has helped me greatly.  

I have read that vitamin D3 boosts sex hormone levels.  Possibly that plays a part.  

"Vitamin D and fertility in men and women"

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f545cba30e1f9697fddbe8acb&id=20789972d6&e=d37488c337


----------



## LuisCMartins

Beach said:


> It can be kind of humorous at the knee jerk reaction some physicians have to nutritional supplements.  I've heard similar also.
> 
> I began lifting a couple years ago.  The plan was modest in the beginning.  I would be tickled pink if I could gain 10lbs of muscle I told my trainer.  30lbs of muscle later, I'm making plans to gain another 10lbs this summer.  I'm not sure why I've had the success that I've had.  I do not take the typical muscle lifting protein drinks and supplements.  There is one vitamin that might have helped me though.  I was reading the other day that in the 19th century doctors of the day found that feeding patients with consumption diseases foods high in vitamin D would cause them to gain weight.  I take enough vitamin D3 to reach a testing level above 50ng/ml.  Along with hard lifting, and a good diet possibly D3 has helped me greatly.
> 
> I have read that vitamin D3 boosts sex hormone levels.  Possibly that plays a part.
> 
> "Vitamin D and fertility in men and women"
> 
> http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f545cba30e1f9697fddbe8acb&id=20789972d6&e=d37488c337


That seems interesting. I'll give it a look.


----------



## bobby.parker

Hey, got your message on Facebook. Will reply here as well.

In my opinion a bodybuilding lifestyle has actually benefited my health. I eat clean, unprocessed food most of the time. With low gi-carbs and a high protein intake. There's also some research going in to how a high protein diet can help crohn's.

Protein shakes are fine. I have 2 - 3 a day sometimes. The good brands have nothing funny in, and supplement your diet greatly. Also will be a lot easier on your body to digest.


----------



## LuisCMartins

So you eat all those slow digesting carbs? How does your intestines react to those foods full of fiber and hard to digest stuff, like oats and vegetables?


----------



## SmoothyCrohns

I'm 35 and was diagnosed when I was 24. Back then I went from 165 to 129 in 4 months, took a long time to get my weight up. Six months ago I went from 155 (skinny fat) to 146 and ripped from bodybuilding. By now you know what you cant eat, stick to that. Now eat 400 too 700 calories over what your body needs to maintain your current weight. The key is foods low in carbs and sugars but high in protein. Ive been on protien shakes and creatine for a few months and can see differences, you shouldn't have problems taking supplements. I also take vit d3, super b complex, vit c, vit e, and zinc. Body feels great, looks good and only getting better, just stay away from foods you know arent healthy and that you know you cant digest correctly. One last thing, don't give up no matter what the voice in your head tells you.


----------



## natt

Im 18 and there are just some things I cant eat as long as I have a balanced nutrition. Stay away from anything unhealthy and eat vegetables like candy. I have learned that some kinds of oil can help you


----------



## xardas

Of course you can live a bodybuilding lifesteal with crohn, it will even help you to battle crohn. Read this: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/manage_crohns_disease.htm

For the protein shakes, you have to make sure you are not lactose intolerant. Lot of crohn sufferers are for some reason lactose intolerant. But there are many other protein shakes then only whey (milk) protein.


----------



## LuisCMartins

xardas said:


> Of course you can live a bodybuilding lifesteal with crohn, it will even help you to battle crohn. Read this: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/manage_crohns_disease.htm
> 
> For the protein shakes, you have to make sure you are not lactose intolerant. Lot of crohn sufferers are for some reason lactose intolerant. But there are many other protein shakes then only whey (milk) protein.


I have never thought there would be a topic on Bodybuilding.com specific for people with Crohns disease. I'll have a look.


----------



## briguy

I did it for a couple years when I was more or less in remission.  I was able to put on a good 20-25 lbs of mostly muscle.  The problem I had was that later on I got sick and lost all of that muscle mass.  Then when I got better I quickly gained back all the pounds but mostly as fat.

Then last winter I was able to get through a full round of p90x which caused me to drop all that weight I had been carrying around and now I can honestly say I am in the best all around shape of my life.  I can run faster and jump higher than I could when I was in high school (im 32 now).  For me this has been more rewarding than putting on a lot of mass.

One of the challenges I had was eating enough to sustain the p90x workout routine, especially the lean meats and protein which I feel really work my digestive system hard.  Also I can't do the recovery drinks/protein shakes because I am allergic to milk and whey.  I use soy milk in lieu, which is not ideal, but gets me by.

I'm planning to do the insanity workout in the fall to get ready for ski season, if only I can get my current flare-up under control...


----------



## onima

xardas said:


> Of course you can live a bodybuilding lifesteal with crohn, it will even help you to battle crohn. Read this:
> For the protein shakes, you have to make sure you are not lactose intolerant. Lot of crohn sufferers are for some reason lactose intolerant.


I am interested in your last sentence. Does it also work the other way round? I mean, I have been diagnosed with lactose intolerance as a child. I am now 25 and have never ever - until a year ago - had any other digestive problems. I think this also has partly to do with CD antibodies, doesn't it? I mean, the molecular structures react to the proteins in the milk I guess. Is it possible to develop Crohn's disease after such a long time I have already lived with lactose intolerance?


----------



## LuisCMartins

onima said:


> I am interested in your last sentence. Does it also work the other way round? I mean, I have been diagnosed with lactose intolerance as a child. I am now 25 and have never ever - until a year ago - had any other digestive problems. Is it possible to develop Crohn's disease after such a long time I have already lived with lactose intolerance?


I think they are unrelated. Someone who has Crohn's has a high probability of being lactose intolerant, but being lactose intolerant doesn't mean you have a higher risk of having Crohn's than anyone else.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I agree, I think they're unrelated.  I've been lactose intolerant for well over a decade, but didn't develop IBD until about 3 years ago.  Now my IBD is in remission but I'm still lactose intolerant.  They seem to me to be 2 separate issues.

Back on the topic of weightlifting, I'm a female so not going for a really bulky bodybuilder look, but I do lift weights 3x per week and I enjoy it.  When I first hit remission, I wanted to work on making myself as healthy as possible so that my illness wouldn't be able to come back so easily.  I exercise as much as I can now and I really like it, and lifting weights is my favorite (it's so much more fun than cardio!).  I'm getting toned and fit - it is possible to do with IBD, although being in remission definitely helps.


----------



## Deliberate1

Luis, bodybuilding is as close to my heart as Crohns is to my bowel. I lift 3 to 4 times a week and intensely, and have for more than 30 years. I am 56 now and, according to others, look 10 + years younger. It is my psych therapy, anti-depressant, anti-anxiety med and energy booster. Physiologically, it helps to reduce the bone fragility that came from years of Predisone, and helps to postpone the aging process for reasons I can not explain, but can see. I am a lawyer and quite convinced that lifting at the work end of the day allows me to put in 50+ hour work weeks.
You know, like I do, that gaining the right kind of weight can be a struggle no matter how hard you work or how much you eat. For me, it is not just CD, but genetics and, with age, the loss of testosterone. From a nutrition perspective I eat well and spread meals out five times a day. It is a way to eat more over the course of a day without the pain I generally get when I ingest too much at one time. And the body processes the food better as well. I eat high levels of protein, including at least 120mg pd from whey protein shakes, which I usually mix with milk, rough cut oatmeal, almonds and fruit. After trying more "boutique" brands, I now just get mine at GNC/RiteAid in the 5 pound containers. Remarkably good tasting and the cheapest I have found per serving.
Over time, my goals for lifting have "matured," as I have. Fitness, healthfulness, cut muscles, lifting buzz and that sense of accomplishment from a good workout have replaced the goal to be the biggest on the planet. Luis, my suggestion for you from someone who has lived with CD for more than 40 years and has lifted for more than 30 is to carefully and realistically craft your goals for lifting. Make them reasonable and achievable. And make them long-term. I have learned that genetics, as much as CD and other factors, determine what I can expect from my workouts. And I am cool with that. As you get older, and continue lifting, the value of it will become more and more apparent to you. Do not allow any frustration that you may now feel lead you to give it up or question its value. You may find, as I have, that lifting is the fountain of youth and the most powerful elixer for those of us who live with CD.
Lift on!
David


----------



## LuisCMartins

Deliberate1 said:


> Luis, bodybuilding is as close to my heart as Crohns is to my bowel. I lift 3 to 4 times a week and intensely, and have for more than 30 years. I am 56 now and, according to others, look 10 + years younger. It is my psych therapy, anti-depressant, anti-anxiety med and energy booster. Physiologically, it helps to reduce the bone fragility that came from years of Predisone, and helps to postpone the aging process for reasons I can not explain, but can see. I am a lawyer and quite convinced that lifting at the work end of the day allows me to put in 50+ hour work weeks.
> You know, like I do, that gaining the right kind of weight can be a struggle no matter how hard you work or how much you eat. For me, it is not just CD, but genetics and, with age, the loss of testosterone. From a nutrition perspective I eat well and spread meals out five times a day. It is a way to eat more over the course of a day without the pain I generally get when I ingest too much at one time. And the body processes the food better as well. I eat high levels of protein, including at least 120mg pd from whey protein shakes, which I usually mix with milk, rough cut oatmeal, almonds and fruit. After trying more "boutique" brands, I now just get mine at GNC/RiteAid in the 5 pound containers. Remarkably good tasting and the cheapest I have found per serving.
> Over time, my goals for lifting have "matured," as I have. Fitness, healthfulness, cut muscles, lifting buzz and that sense of accomplishment from a good workout have replaced the goal to be the biggest on the planet. Luis, my suggestion for you from someone who has lived with CD for more than 40 years and has lifted for more than 30 is to carefully and realistically craft your goals for lifting. Make them reasonable and achievable. And make them long-term. I have learned that genetics, as much as CD and other factors, determine what I can expect from my workouts. And I am cool with that. As you get older, and continue lifting, the value of it will become more and more apparent to you. Do not allow any frustration that you may now feel lead you to give it up or question its value. You may find, as I have, that lifting is the fountain of youth and the most powerful elixer for those of us who live with CD.
> Lift on!
> David


Thank you for you thoughts. The opinion of someone with that much experience is very valuable to me, and I shall consider it in the future. I know for a fact that weightlifting is going to stay with me for the rest of my life, I just need the guidance to the most apropriate path I should take.

Also, how does your body react to those fiber dense, hard to digest foods like oats?


----------



## Deliberate1

LuisCMartins said:


> Thank you for you thoughts. The opinion of someone with that much experience is very valuable to me, and I shall consider it in the future. I know for a fact that weightlifting is going to stay with me for the rest of my life, I just need the guidance to the most apropriate path I should take.
> 
> Also, how does your body react to those fiber dense, hard to digest foods like oats?


Luis, Thanks for your kind reply. I have been most fortunate with some aspects of my CD. I have no issues digesting whatever I want - from rough cut oatmeal which I adore (with cranberries/almonds/maple syrup) to corn on the cob and all manners of raw veggies. I have had CD since I was 15 and no doc ever suggested dietary restrictions and I have observed none. Truly a variable dependant on the person and his/her gut. Personally, my triggers are mostly exernal - stress and lack of stress relief, which is where lifting comes in. 
Feel free to pm if you would like to take this conversation off line. 
Warm regards,
David


----------



## Sir Peaches

LuisCMartins said:


> Having Crohn's, can I have a lifestyle like the other bodybuilders who are healthy?
> More specifically, in my case, I want to gain muscle mass, and for that, I want to go on a bulking phase, which is when you take large amounts of food in order to force your body to grow. Although not counting macros, I am pretty sure I am eating more than enough, but I just don't see the scale moving up. Any thought on this? Also, I want to know if this can be unhealthy for me.
> 
> I asked about this to my doctor, and she basically told me to quit it and even stop taking protein shakes, because she said you never know what kind of stuff is in them. So, if you are ignorant like her who doesn't lift weight or is not familiarized with the bodybuilding lifestyle and want to demotivate me instead of helping me go around my disease to achieve my goals, don't even bother to respond to this thread.


hi Luis, I am 23 and was diagnosed at 4(yes that early). I have been bodybuilding since I was about 15-16 and I am also a personal trainer. I just recently had my Crohn's flare up again and after seeing the doc today and being on cimzia for one month which has been awesome until a week and half ago when I've been and still am flaring. he put me on prednisone for two weeks until I meet him again. I am close to obstruction but not yet in danger of one. he thinks if prednisone doesn't work (which even after one day it is) that I'll need lower bowel surgery. not much area to take out though, would be a small surgery apparently so I'm hoping even if I need it I'll still be able to be on a high protein diet. I was 185lbs and definitely under 10%bf. now I have lost about 20 lbs mostly muscle  I have no doubt I'll gain it back once I'm in remission...but I am very afraid of losing some of my small bowel b/c then idk how much I'll be able to eat and ofcourse it could just come back. with all that said id say my condition is not severe Crohn's...it is bad no matter what though but some do have it worst! as for bodybuilding...bro it's my life; how do I stay happy in life? as long as I can lift and eat as much I need I am happy. I'm so scared now cuz the one joy has been taken. to you my friend I promise it is more than possible for u to get the body you desire; I don't want to be as big as jay cutler or Kai greene no...but I do want nice big arms/shoulders and that whole shabang! BB lifestyle is suited for us, eat good quality foods high protein and the rest tailored to your macros. it's all about eating healthy and same with Crohn's. yes you need 150-250G protein depending on weight...I don't see why that can't be done when in remission; most people are IN remission more often than they aren't; therefor we can do it! I know it's an old thread but pm me if u like; hopefully bobbyParker and Deliberate can chime in and maybe help me out too


----------



## LuisCMartins

Sir Peaches said:


> hi Luis, I am 23 and was diagnosed at 4(yes that early). I have been bodybuilding since I was about 15-16 and I am also a personal trainer. I just recently had my Crohn's flare up again and after seeing the doc today and being on cimzia for one month which has been awesome until a week and half ago when I've been and still am flaring. he put me on prednisone for two weeks until I meet him again. I am close to obstruction but not yet in danger of one. he thinks if prednisone doesn't work (which even after one day it is) that I'll need lower bowel surgery. not much area to take out though, would be a small surgery apparently so I'm hoping even if I need it I'll still be able to be on a high protein diet. I was 185lbs and definitely under 10%bf. now I have lost about 20 lbs mostly muscle  I have no doubt I'll gain it back once I'm in remission...but I am very afraid of losing some of my small bowel b/c then idk how much I'll be able to eat and ofcourse it could just come back. with all that said id say my condition is not severe Crohn's...it is bad no matter what though but some do have it worst! as for bodybuilding...bro it's my life; how do I stay happy in life? as long as I can lift and eat as much I need I am happy. I'm so scared now cuz the one joy has been taken. to you my friend I promise it is more than possible for u to get the body you desire; I don't want to be as big as jay cutler or Kai greene no...but I do want nice big arms/shoulders and that whole shabang! BB lifestyle is suited for us, eat good quality foods high protein and the rest tailored to your macros. it's all about eating healthy and same with Crohn's. yes you need 150-250G protein depending on weight...I don't see why that can't be done when in remission; most people are IN remission more often than they aren't; therefor we can do it! I know it's an old thread but pm me if u like; hopefully bobbyParker and Deliberate can chime in and maybe help me out too


Wow, haven't been on this website for over three years now.
In my opinion it is already a great acomplishment for you to be able to live the life of a personal trainer while having Crohn's. Props to you! We all have our ups and downs when we have this condition and I'm sure you will recover and be even better than you were before. You just have to keep fighting and stand up again right after you fall. That's just how life is, not only for us with Crohn, but for everybody.

Now an update about me. Weightlifing has been wonderfull for me. It keeps my confidence and good mood levels up and makes me feel great. I have been lifting non-stop these last three years, making the most gains during summer, when I have nothing to do and am able to lift everyday of the week and eat like a horse, and my breakdowns during college finals, when I barelly have time to eat and lift only once a week. 
Overall, I made a pretty good progress, having put about 20lbs of muscle since my last visit here, and still fighting to achieve more. 
It can get troublesome for my stomach in those times when I'm eating large amounts of food to gain weight, like right now for example, giving me light stomach aches and making me go to the bathroom more often than I should. But hey, if that's the price you have to to pay to live this lifestyle, I'm willing to pay it. The results are damn worth it.


----------



## Sir Peaches

thank you for replying Luis glad to see your doing well; u mind telling me what meds your on and if you have ever had an obstruction or surgery? there aren't too many chron BB which is why I restarted this thread. I'm thinking about starting a blog for Bodybuilders with Crohn's to maybe help people like us to find confidence!


----------



## bloke

Hi Luis 
Only thing I would add is that with training every day you may actually be overtraining and having your sessions being counter productive by burning off precious calories required for growth.  
It is important to remember that your muscles grow outside of the gym whilst recuperating and you need to take your rest days in order for this to happen.


----------



## Sir Peaches

I agree, although overtraining means your under eating. there is no such thing as overtraining if your feeding your body enough calories and nutrients it needs. although for me I haven't lifted in 2 weeks; in turn I haven't really eaten much so no gym for me. but yes overtraining is due to lack of food, u eat more your able to train more!


----------



## LuisCMartins

Sir Peaches said:


> I agree, although overtraining means your under eating. there is no such thing as overtraining if your feeding your body enough calories and nutrients it needs. although for me I haven't lifted in 2 weeks; in turn I haven't really eaten much so no gym for me. but yes overtraining is due to lack of food, u eat more your able to train more!


This. If you eat and sleep as much as your body allows you too you can train longer and harder. This is what I believe. I tried it and felt the results in my body.

As for meds, the only thing I'm taking right now is Azathioprine (Imuran, 175mg) and I have never taken a surgery.


----------



## stereofidelic89

Hi everyone. I've been battling crowns disease since 21. I'm 24 now and i've always want to gain weight. Naturally slim and a little toned at 5"9 145lbs, I still don't feel comfortable in my skin. 

Since throwing in the towel with my first gastroenterologist, working with a naturopathic has been very beneficial to abstaining from flare-ups. Here are some tips for those of you that have bodybuilding down to T, but could help keep your gut healthy.

1) Find a board certified naturopathic doctor. They can prescribe the same medicine most times as medical doctors, but they have a goal to TREAT the issue and not just MASK the problem with medicine.
2) Look into the supplement called InflaGuard. It's comprised of curcumin, boswellia and devils claw - three heavily studied herbs that are anti-inflammatory.
3) Nutrition is everything, weight lifting is less than half of the game. Get rid of non-organic produce, GMOs, antibiotic/chemically treated meats, there is a difference in health and mid-1900s-2000s people have become guinea pigs. 
4) Consider eliminating food allergens entirely for two weeks. I got rid of gluten and most dairy, am doing great.
5) Through all of the drugs I hear people trying and having failed, look into LDN (Low Dose Naltrexone). There are no side effects and it has been studied, but is not overpriced or in mainstream media. Please e-mail me tjgiardi [@] coastal . -edu- if you need more information, i'd be happy to share.  

My flares are something inconsistent of a typical crowns patient. I could have an incredibly painful flare that lasts for three weeks and then very quickly I get better out of nowhere. This is the pattern ever 6-9 months. So far 6-months flare free with LDN. 

Gaining weight has been difficult but after seeing a nutritionist lately, I realize I can add a lot more bulk to diet and have been doing so. I will begin weight training again soon and look forward to sharing that process with everyone. Hope everyone is well.

--

BTW im not a spammer


----------



## onolox

For the proteins after workout I use what I call "Whey yogurt SCD", I do yogurt of whey 80% to break down the lactose.
26 hrs like my normal yogurt.
Just water and whey.


----------



## GinnyNinjaGirl

LuisCMartins said:


> I feel you. I have gained a few quilos since last year, but I got them in one single week, when I started taking creatine. The moment I stop taking it, I'll go back to normal...


Creatine is just a puffer! It's like many wrinkle creams. Work really well as long as you use them consistently. The minute you stop? Poof! Effects disappear. 

For me, now that I can (finally!  ) work out again, I am back on the greens, low-fibre, high carb diet which I need to keep my energy going to sustain workouts. Plus wheatgrass shots, l-glutamine and multi's daily. The big thing for me has been eating very small amounts consistently through the day so that I can avoid hitting my system with large quantities of food at once, thereby overly stressing my digestive system. 

I'm also eating higher calorie (but still small portions) meals/snacks. As for the protein powder, you can get good ones that will be safe to take. See if you can contact the account rep for the different products you would like. It really isn't hard, and you can probably request samples, then see which ones suit you better. 

Important to remember that if you suffer from kidney dysfunction, protein powder is very hard on your kidneys and should be taken in moderation and perhaps under the care of a doctor who actually has some experience in sports nutrition. 

This also might be a good time to just go see a sports nutritionist!


----------



## SonjaX5

Hi Bobby. I'm a 26 year old female diagnosed with crohns at age 15. I've recently had severe flare ups and am battling with joint pain. Because of prolonged prednisone use I'm overweight. Now off of prednisone I'm looking into finally going into bodybuilding to increase my strength and improve my physique. I imagine I have to lose all that fat first. I started at the gym while back with my obsession of becoming a Navy Nurse but that idea's long gone since my last flare up.I narely made it out of nursing school.Too much stress. Any reccomendations to start off? I honestly feel weak and don't know where to begin lol 
My doctor said the same about the shakes bit they seem to forget everyone with Crohns tolerate different diets. What's food for me may be a trigger for the next. Thanks for sharing your experience I appreciate it.


----------



## InstantCoffee

SonjaX5 said:


> Hi Bobby. I'm a 26 year old female diagnosed with crohns at age 15. I've recently had severe flare ups and am battling with joint pain. Because of prolonged prednisone use I'm overweight. Now off of prednisone I'm looking into finally going into bodybuilding to increase my strength and improve my physique. I imagine I have to lose all that fat first. I started at the gym while back with my obsession of becoming a Navy Nurse but that idea's long gone since my last flare up.I narely made it out of nursing school.Too much stress. Any reccomendations to start off? I honestly feel weak and don't know where to begin lol
> My doctor said the same about the shakes bit they seem to forget everyone with Crohns tolerate different diets. What's food for me may be a trigger for the next. Thanks for sharing your experience I appreciate it.


Considering this thread was started in 2012 and last posted in in 2014 I doubt the original posters are around. 

Workout shakes are a supplement, they are not an enhancement, simply a replacement for real food. They don't do anything better than real food, and in many cases are bloated with simple sugars and artificial compounds that are hard on the body, especially for Crohn's considering many of them contain sucralose and maltodextrin which are both terrible for Crohn's.

If there's any workout supplements that I would recommend it would be creatine for weightlifting (pure creatine, unflavored) and L-glutamine (helps repair the gut, helps preserve muscle mass during times of starvation and extended physical stress). 

Start off with light weights and know your limits. Work in pyramid sets.

Meaning if you're doing bench press for example, start with 50 lb.s and do it until you are JUST ABOUT to fail and stop with 1-2 reps still in the tank. Let's say for this example you did 18, you could probably do 20 if you pushed, but you're going to stop at 18.

Now add 5 lb.s to each side you you have 60lb.s on the bar. Rest until you're ready for another set. 

You'll probably be able to do about 12 reps this time.

Add another 5 lb.s to each side.

Now you'll probably do around 8.

Once you hit a weight you can only do 5 reps with, start backwards taking 30% of the weight off each time. 

This is basic pyramid training, it will help you to approach you limits in a well rounded way without over-stressing your joints. 

I'm a strong believer that with Crohn's we need more rest time than a healthy individual. While the optimal routine for a healthy person to start working out is to do compound workouts 3x a week (i.e. squat, bench, row, deadlift on monday-wed-fri) I've been doing a workout focused on each body part 1 day a week. 

Basically 
Monday - arms
Tuesday - legs
Wed - rest
Thursday - Chest
Friday - back

Bodybuilding is largely  about eating a surplus of calories in order to provide your body with the nutrients it needs to grow muscles, which is the hard part for someone with Crohn's. If you're  new to working out, especially if you're overweight, you can gain muscle while losing fat, but after you put on 20-30 lb.s of lean body mass (muscle) you'll hit a wall and you'll need to eat more and gain some fat to gain muscle. 

Unfortunately if you're on corticosteroids this works against you as it can decrease muscle strength and promote fat growth. 

I knew a Crohn's patient online who took Anabolic Steroids with a crazy physique though, even by the standards of a healthy person using steroids. 

As far as diet goes this is really hard to say as all Crohn's patients react to different things. Just make sure you're hitting a balance of macro nutrients of about 30% protein 50% carbs 20% fats.

You only need about 1 gram of protein per kg of lean body mass to gain muscle, anyone telling you more, or telling you 1 gram / lb is mislead. This is a very reasonable amount to hit without having to take shakes. Higher amounts can be really hard on someone with CD.


----------



## Deliberate1

Sonja, thank you for your thoughtful post. It gave me the opportunity to revisit what I wrote back in 2012 in response to a young man who was very much where you are right now. In large part, my thoughts remain as true today as they were back then. A vigorous exercise program is as important to my CD treatment "plan" and life as it was when I wrote those words.
Congratulations for taking this step. It is not easy. But it is so important. So much of our lives with CD is out of our control. The decision to maximize your overall level of fitness is something entirely in your hands. But it should be done in a way that facilitates success.
The lifting program outlined above is a good synopsis for someone striking out on their own. But that is a challenging path if you have little experience in the gym environment which can be very intimidating and frustrating. Technique is the most critical component of a successful, safe and satisfying lifting program. And it can be the most difficult aspect to master. And then there is the whole gym "thing" that can be off-putting for people just starting out. Having lifted for over 30 years, I have seen too many give it up because just being at the gym was an unpleasant and intimidating experience. Face it. If you do not feel comfortable, you will not go.
So let me suggest an alternative. I go to my local Gold's Gym. Three days a week I do a class called Body Pump. It is a full body workout. In an hour, we do 800-1000 reps, all to choreographed music. It is a blast. In this well-crafted program, you get a sensational workout. Low weights combined with high reps burns big calories and tones muscles. And that success will keep you coming back. But more than that, and most important, there is a sense of community in our class. It is fun. And that is the key to a successful fitness program. Period. No attitudes. While everyone is doing the same thing at the same time, each person decides how much weight to use. So everyone succeeds. The class is full - every time. 
I have been doing this class three times a week for three years. On the other two days, I do an abs class and do heavier lifting in the weight room. I am pushing 60 and am in the best shape of my life. There are also classes dedicated to aerobics - "Sport Attack" - a choreographed aerobics program for even more calorie burning.
Again, while I do this at my local Golds, I am sure that whatever gym you go to will have similar classes. Check it out. Make it part of your life. The payback is priceless. But, I assure you, the key to success is not how much you lift. It is just getting to the gym. Sonja, perhaps you will find, as I have, that being part of a group that works out together may just be what you need to achieve the life-altering goal that you seek. It works for me. 
I wish you all the best.
David
PS: As for protein supplements, I have tried more than my fair share. The best I have used (and still do) is an organic rice protein. Very easy to digest. No additives. Tastes a bit nasty so I mix it with a banana and peanut butter.


----------



## LabRat9

Jumping in on this forum. 24 yrs old, diagnosed 7 years ago with 2 surgeries since (missing most of my small intestine and a good chunk of the large), lost 40 pounds then, 150 Lbs at 5'11" now. Currently on entocort, pentasa, Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN), and my personal favorite - HGH. Been lifting for years off an on due to my Crohn's and a big time hockey player. I workout 2-3 times a week and am currently in my bulking stage for the next 5 weeks followed by a short cutting phase.


----------



## InstantCoffee

LabRat9 said:


> Jumping in on this forum. 24 yrs old, diagnosed 7 years ago with 2 surgeries since (missing most of my small intestine and a good chunk of the large), lost 40 pounds then, 150 Lbs at 5'11" now. Currently on entocort, pentasa, Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN), and my personal favorite - HGH. Been lifting for years off an on due to my Crohn's and a big time hockey player. I workout 2-3 times a week and am currently in my bulking stage for the next 5 weeks followed by a short cutting phase.


Is the HGH prescribed? Does it help? 
That's interesting to me.

I was just reading about how testosterone can inhibit TNF-a and I'd bet many men with crohn's have low T. I'm going to look into getting tested and see about TRT.

If I end up low and they won't prescribe I might look at less than legal ways.


----------



## LabRat9

InstantCoffee said:


> Is the HGH prescribed? Does it help?
> That's interesting to me.
> 
> I was just reading about how testosterone can inhibit TNF-a and I'd bet many men with crohn's have low T. I'm going to look into getting tested and see about TRT.
> 
> If I end up low and they won't prescribe I might look at less than legal ways.



Instant Coffee,

No it is not prescribed. I have had major issues with remicade and Humira which had debilitating effects on me. Part of those issues included drug induced lupus which gave me extreme pain and weakened joints. Due to my lack of exercise from weak joints there was a domino effect on my muscles and tendons. I have done plenty of research on HGH and how it can help people with short bowel and they have done tests on Crohn's. I have had surgery to remove a good portion of my small and large intestines so since my doc wouldn't prescribe it... I got it on my own. I used the Crohn's studies as a basis for my dosage which is fine since it is less than a body builder would use anyways. The answer to your question is yes! It has helped me greatly. GH along with inflagaurd a natural anti inflammatory, and LDN have been a great success. I am on a few other things but no major drugs or biologics and have never felt better. I also have done tons of research on T levels and Crohn's and how it affects TNF. I would recommend reading up on both HGH and T. I found quite a few reads on people using steroids with a T base and say its weird there chrobs is non existent when doing them. Steroids lower your immune system it is proven and therefore it seems easy to predict they help Crohn's while getting the benefit of getting ripped too. Unfortunately my family is prone to hair loss and I like mine so it will be awhile before I experiment with T. But HGH has been great!


----------



## LabRat9

Sorry for the book. I've never spoke to other Chronies about what I'm doing and quite a bit of it is unorthodox to the doctors but my experiments are well researched and thus far have all been a success. Once I get hard evidence that these things have been working and judging by the way I feel I'm without a doubt. I will document it all somewhere to hopefully peak other Chronies interests and get people using safer methods that the biologics and other crap they pump us with


----------



## FightforLauren

Yess. I follow a couple bodybuilders with Crohn's. Even ones who wear a bag!


----------



## hkspence

Hi! I am a 22 year old female who was just diagnosed with Crohn's within the past month. However, I had been struggling with fissures, fistulas, and perianal abscesses for the last 1.5 years before diagnosis (crazy no one caught on, right?)
Anyway, before I started getting sick, I LOVED lifting and running. I mean taking pre-workout and 2 protein shakes every day, lifting relatively heavy weight, running half marathons. I have not been able to do that since I've had 8 colo-rectal surgeries. 
Now that I am on Remicade and being treated, I was wondering if I could go back to those activities? Some people say exercise can greatly help but others note that heavy squatting or high-impact like running can cause flare-ups.
And can I take supps? Are there some supps that are bad for us CD-ers? Just a lost former-gym rat / new CD girl looking for ANY tips!


----------



## InstantCoffee

LabRat9 said:


> Instant Coffee,
> 
> No it is not prescribed. I have had major issues with remicade and Humira which had debilitating effects on me. Part of those issues included drug induced lupus which gave me extreme pain and weakened joints. Due to my lack of exercise from weak joints there was a domino effect on my muscles and tendons. I have done plenty of research on HGH and how it can help people with short bowel and they have done tests on Crohn's. I have had surgery to remove a good portion of my small and large intestines so since my doc wouldn't prescribe it... I got it on my own. I used the Crohn's studies as a basis for my dosage which is fine since it is less than a body builder would use anyways. The answer to your question is yes! It has helped me greatly. GH along with inflagaurd a natural anti inflammatory, and LDN have been a great success. I am on a few other things but no major drugs or biologics and have never felt better. I also have done tons of research on T levels and Crohn's and how it affects TNF. I would recommend reading up on both HGH and T. I found quite a few reads on people using steroids with a T base and say its weird there chrobs is non existent when doing them. Steroids lower your immune system it is proven and therefore it seems easy to predict they help Crohn's while getting the benefit of getting ripped too. Unfortunately my family is prone to hair loss and I like mine so it will be awhile before I experiment with T. But HGH has been great!


There are ways around the hair loss. I was reading the other day that the active ingredients in vagisil can block DHT and many bodybuilders dillute it and use it on their scalp to reverse hairloss. 

The side effect is reduced test, but since you'd already be artificially increasing yours above natural levels it wouldn't really matter. 

You can also get it in nizarol shampoo I believe.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi hkspence, welcome to the forum.  I'm a female fitness enthusiast myself so I can understand your frustration at having to be out of the gym for awhile.  The short answer is, we're all different in terms of how our disease affects us, so you're going to have to do some trial and error and see what exercises work for you and what don't.  

I can only tell you what's been working (and not) for me.  I have arthritis in both hips (and maybe my knees now too) so I can't do anything high-impact.  Jogging and sometimes even walking are just plain painful.  Bicycling however is just fine (even with my monster hemorrhoids!) and I even got myself a road bike which I loooooove.  I can also lift weights for the most part - I have severe GERD as well so I have a really hard time doing any sort of abdominal work (it just makes me reflux like crazy), so I tend to keep my focus more to arms, legs, etc and go easy on my abs.

I'm finding though that having some limitations actually opens me up to trying new things.  I got back into kayaking after taking a few years break due to my illness, and found that my abdomen is just fine with it.  It was so great to be back in my kayak again!  I got back into ice skating as well and found that my joints are okay with that.  I got some snowshoes and my joints are even okay with that.  So, if you find that you can't do something fitness-wise that you used to love doing, try to reframe that as something positive and use that time to try a new type of fitness that you haven't done before or haven't done since before you got sick.  That's been really successful for me.

As far as getting back into fitness - my advice is to take it slowly.  Don't push yourself too hard at first.  And don't compare yourself to anyone else, in particular do not compare yourself now to yourself before you got sick.  Just because you were able to lift heavy and run 10+ miles before, that doesn't mean anything now.  Even if you can only run 50 feet and lift a 1 lb weight now, believe me when I say - that's okay!  Your body has changed completely and that means your abilities have as well, but it's okay.  You'll slowly improve, although you may never get to where you were before (or, you may surpass where you were before).  Just keep trying, but don't push yourself too hard at first because you need to find out what your new limitations are.  You don't want to make things worse.  And really, don't compare.  There's no shame in not being able to do now what you did before.  Just focus on what you can do and work from there.


----------



## wildbill_52280

many protein shakes add artificial sweeteners which studies show have negative effects on bacteria in the intestines causing a state of unhealthy dysbiosis, which is considered the most important variable in crohn's disease now. aspartame, sucralose(splenda), saccharin,Acesulfame potassium. 

IF you are trying to bulk up you will need lots of calories from not just protein but fat and carbs too, and be sure not to advanced your routine too quickly by adding more weight or sets etc, before you verify your body has adapted to the workout, I repeat the same extact workout for 2 weeks and see if it has become easier then the previous one and if im less sore after the second workout. I'm the workout seems harder and I'm still sore after the second workout which I should have adapted too, I know immediately that I'm not adapting and either I'm not getting enough calories, not getting enough rest, or working out too much. you should only increase your workout after you know you have adapted to the previous one, otherwise you are just breaking muscle down and not rebuilding it stronger. There is going to be a limit to how much muscle you can pack on though, most gains happen in the first 3 months i think, then it's much slower gains after that for about a year until you generally max out to your genetic limit, assuming you are doing everything right.


----------



## Gerbskis

Hey there! This is a wonderful question that I have many times asked, and honestly I'm still trying to figure out the answer. What I have learned over the past 10 years with this is that everyone is very different. But, I have been working out the best I can here at the university I attend and I experience the same thing you described. I attempt to eat more and work out hard in order to gain muscle, but the scale barely moves. Absorbing nutrients, especially protein, is harder when a person has Crohn's. I have  noticed with my fitness activities that the workouts get easier and my body is starting to become more in shape, but I have a very difficult time putting on mass. I strongly believe that without the bulk and gains that a person with Crohn's benefits immensely from any type of physical activity. I know it may sound impossible to some because of energy levels and symptoms (trust me, I know), but I always say "Any progress is good progress. No matter how big or how small"!!! So whether it is a walk around the block or a five mile run, staying proactive feels great. It is something that is currently helping me deal and cope with my disease. Keep up the activity! On one hand your doc makes a good point about protein drinks. Some kinds of protein can have other things in it that your body may not agree with. However, I would not avoid them all together... That seems like very silly advice to me. I have notice the more natural/organic the ingredients, the easier it is on my body. Keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## LeafCrAzY

LabRat9 said:


> Instant Coffee,
> 
> No it is not prescribed. I have had major issues with remicade and Humira which had debilitating effects on me. Part of those issues included drug induced lupus which gave me extreme pain and weakened joints. Due to my lack of exercise from weak joints there was a domino effect on my muscles and tendons. I have done plenty of research on HGH and how it can help people with short bowel and they have done tests on Crohn's. I have had surgery to remove a good portion of my small and large intestines so since my doc wouldn't prescribe it... I got it on my own. I used the Crohn's studies as a basis for my dosage which is fine since it is less than a body builder would use anyways. The answer to your question is yes! It has helped me greatly. GH along with inflagaurd a natural anti inflammatory, and LDN have been a great success. I am on a few other things but no major drugs or biologics and have never felt better. I also have done tons of research on T levels and Crohn's and how it affects TNF. I would recommend reading up on both HGH and T. I found quite a few reads on people using steroids with a T base and say its weird there chrobs is non existent when doing them. Steroids lower your immune system it is proven and therefore it seems easy to predict they help Crohn's while getting the benefit of getting ripped too. Unfortunately my family is prone to hair loss and I like mine so it will be awhile before I experiment with T. But HGH has been great!


I love seeing someone taking an alternative approach to this. The HGH cant be worse than any of the other potent drugs they put us on.


----------



## MmeMagpie

hkspence said:


> Some people say exercise can greatly help but others note that heavy squatting or high-impact like running can cause flare-ups.


I don't know about running. I do know about power lifting. And, power lifting is incredibly hard on the central nervous system (especially heavy squats, because they engage so much of the body at once), which is then hard on our digestive systems. Power lifting also relies on physically tearing up our muscles in order to get stronger, which takes energy away from other necessary repairs.

When my calorie intake went down the drain because of new, restricted diets, I switched over to figure from power. Trainer even threw in some yoga moves that made my back sing the song of pain louder than my first 200# deadlift. So, yeah, hypertrophy isn't for the weak. Just trading DOMS for lactic acid buildup.

Looks like this thread is alive again! I plan on having a lot to say, because I will be back in the gym once this stupid low-residue nutritional and calorie wasteland of a diet is over.


----------



## Anonymous77

I see no reason why you couldn't - i took time off whilst ill and awaiting a diagnosis but soon as medication allowed me to gain weight and energy again, and joint pain faded I got back to it.

Don't bother with protein shakes as they are a waste of cash for everyone - a healthy, meat-filled diet has enough protein for building purposes. 

You will probably have to accept more frustrations than a normal person when a flare causes you to lose weight and joints get sore. You might also have specific foods you avoid which are otherwise useful for bodybuilding (i had to say goodbye to milk and greek yoghurt). 

If anything in my mind building up a reserve of mass when you are healthy will probably serve you well for flares.


----------



## Scared1

SonjaX5 said:


> Hi Bobby. I'm a 26 year old female diagnosed with crohns at age 15. I've recently had severe flare ups and am battling with joint pain. Because of prolonged prednisone use I'm overweight. Now off of prednisone I'm looking into finally going into bodybuilding to increase my strength and improve my physique. I imagine I have to lose all that fat first. I started at the gym while back with my obsession of becoming a Navy Nurse but that idea's long gone since my last flare up.I narely made it out of nursing school.Too much stress. Any reccomendations to start off? I honestly feel weak and don't know where to begin lol
> My doctor said the same about the shakes bit they seem to forget everyone with Crohns tolerate different diets. What's food for me may be a trigger for the next. Thanks for sharing your experience I appreciate it.


Hi SonjaX5 - here are some great links with bodybuilders that have Crohn's and are in a shape I can only dream of!

Stephanie Buckland: http://www.simplyshredded.com/steph-buckland.html
And look up Jamin Thompson who also has Crohn's.


----------



## SonjaX5

Thankyou very much for your response. It helps alot I've been doing cardio for a while and saw this just in time for weight training. Thanks!!




InstantCoffee said:


> Considering this thread was started in 2012 and last posted in in 2014 I doubt the original posters are around.
> 
> Workout shakes are a supplement, they are not an enhancement, simply a replacement for real food. They don't do anything better than real food, and in many cases are bloated with simple sugars and artificial compounds that are hard on the body, especially for Crohn's considering many of them contain sucralose and maltodextrin which are both terrible for Crohn's.
> 
> If there's any workout supplements that I would recommend it would be creatine for weightlifting (pure creatine, unflavored) and L-glutamine (helps repair the gut, helps preserve muscle mass during times of starvation and extended physical stress).
> 
> Start off with light weights and know your limits. Work in pyramid sets.
> 
> Meaning if you're doing bench press for example, start with 50 lb.s and do it until you are JUST ABOUT to fail and stop with 1-2 reps still in the tank. Let's say for this example you did 18, you could probably do 20 if you pushed, but you're going to stop at 18.
> 
> Now add 5 lb.s to each side you you have 60lb.s on the bar. Rest until you're ready for another set.
> 
> You'll probably be able to do about 12 reps this time.
> 
> Add another 5 lb.s to each side.
> 
> Now you'll probably do around 8.
> 
> Once you hit a weight you can only do 5 reps with, start backwards taking 30% of the weight off each time.
> 
> This is basic pyramid training, it will help you to approach you limits in a well rounded way without over-stressing your joints.
> 
> I'm a strong believer that with Crohn's we need more rest time than a healthy individual. While the optimal routine for a healthy person to start working out is to do compound workouts 3x a week (i.e. squat, bench, row, deadlift on monday-wed-fri) I've been doing a workout focused on each body part 1 day a week.
> 
> Basically
> Monday - arms
> Tuesday - legs
> Wed - rest
> Thursday - Chest
> Friday - back
> 
> Bodybuilding is largely  about eating a surplus of calories in order to provide your body with the nutrients it needs to grow muscles, which is the hard part for someone with Crohn's. If you're  new to working out, especially if you're overweight, you can gain muscle while losing fat, but after you put on 20-30 lb.s of lean body mass (muscle) you'll hit a wall and you'll need to eat more and gain some fat to gain muscle.
> 
> Unfortunately if you're on corticosteroids this works against you as it can decrease muscle strength and promote fat growth.
> 
> I knew a Crohn's patient online who took Anabolic Steroids with a crazy physique though, even by the standards of a healthy person using steroids.
> 
> As far as diet goes this is really hard to say as all Crohn's patients react to different things. Just make sure you're hitting a balance of macro nutrients of about 30% protein 50% carbs 20% fats.
> 
> You only need about 1 gram of protein per kg of lean body mass to gain muscle, anyone telling you more, or telling you 1 gram / lb is mislead. This is a very reasonable amount to hit without having to take shakes. Higher amounts can be really hard on someone with CD.


----------



## Keno132

You can lead one.

I have a blog/guide I started up that might help you. Still a work in progress. But I've dealt with crohns and bodybuilders, both from the trainers stand point and compeditors side in my past. It's a lot more work than someone without GI issues, but not impossible 
Good luck!


----------



## crohns4ever

Sure you can I'm a Wright lifter and I eat gluten free high protein diet. I bulk up pretty good no need to eat ton of carbs. Just make a plan and stick to it. Good luck...


----------

